
Why Do Tennis Crowds Have to Be So Quiet? - elsewhen
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-are-tennis-crowds-quiet
======
rurban
Utter nonsense. Table tennis also requires absolute silence from spectators
and the players, and is in no form whatsoever related to the arguments brought
up here: excentric, elitist, aristocratic old-sport.

The reason is very simple instead: you need absolute concentration, very
similar to coding. Any disturbance is critical. If you disturb your opponent
by saying something during a rally, or sighing loudly it's an official fault.
Either replay or a point.

There do exist a ride range of sports which do not need that much player
concentration, such as basketball, football, baseball, rugby, but you cannot
compare that to tennis or even table tennis or chess.

